# Re-venting a Gas Hot Water Heater



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

If this belongs in plumbing, feel free to move (mods).

Anyways, this past summer had a high efficiency gas heat and a/c unit installed. The old unit vented out thru a 6 or 7" galvenized metal duct out the roof. The new unit vents out thri 2 1/2" PVC thru a sidewall.

Right now, the only thing venting thru the roof is the hot water heater, on a 3 or 4" metal duct to where it connected to the old heater vent.

I'm not up to par on HVAC codes, but do I have any other options in venting this current hot water heater?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

no.

now why you wanna move it??

natural draft means thru roof......


----------



## SuperGlazier (Jan 16, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> If this belongs in plumbing, feel free to move (mods).
> 
> Anyways, this past summer had a high efficiency gas heat and a/c unit installed. The old unit vented out thru a 6 or 7" galvenized metal duct out the roof. The new unit vents out thri 2 1/2" PVC thru a sidewall.
> 
> ...


 
You could always update to a high efficiency HWT and PVC pipe it as well...


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Install a power vent on top of the heater and pipe the water heater same way as your HVAC with PVC through the side wall.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

greg24k said:


> Install a power vent on top of the heater and pipe the water heater same way as your HVAC with PVC through the side wall.


Yep, that's what I had done yesterday.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

rex said:


> no.
> 
> now why you wanna move it??
> 
> natural draft means thru roof......


Because the chase/flu is in a closet that I would like to remove in order to create a larger kitchen.



SuperGlazier said:


> You could always update to a high efficiency HWT and PVC pipe it as well...


I've considered this, but the unit is only 2 years old.



greg24k said:


> Install a power vent on top of the heater and pipe the water heater same way as your HVAC with PVC through the side wall.


Greg - never heard of it, and if I have ever seen one, I was unaware what it was. Any brand you recommend?


----------

